# This might qualify here as well



## Salty dog (Aug 11, 2011)

As I watched the towers burn nearly 10 years ago I remember thinking to myself, "those buildings are going to come down". Then I thought about the people scrambling down the stairwells......Then I thought about those scrambling up. They also suspected those buildings were going to come down but they went up anyway. 

With that in mind, I will be hosting a dinner commemorating the 10th anniversary of 9/11 at my restaurant. *ALL* the proceeds will go to the "Wisconsin Alliance for Fire Safety" childrens burns camp. It's a place where burn injured kids can hang out with other kids just like them for a week of fun and activities. A place to forget the scars. 

I'm looking for anyone who may want to volunteer and help out with the dinner or to attend. The cost to attend will be $91.10. For volunteers all I can guarantee is food, drink, fun and satisfaction.

There will also be an auction, including a custom Devin Thomas Western gyuto commemorating the date.

Please PT with questions.

As we used to say, "see you at the big one"!


----------



## BertMor (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice going Scott. I watched the towers go up sitting in French class when I was in high school. A friend's father was an engineer on the project. I had friends working on the 18th floor of the North tower, thankfully they all got out. I was home with a bad back, and watched CNN live at 8:49am as the second tower was hit. It was like watching a special effects movie, it couldn't be real. Until they came tumbling down, then it was horrific. I lost a tennis buddy that day.

If I was near WI I would be there to help out. I'm sorry I can't make it.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 11, 2011)

I would have loved to help. I remember the day well.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 12, 2011)

I remember it clear as day, I was asleep when one of guys from across my dorm hall woke me up and told me about it. I had already decided to ditch my Psychology class the night before, which enabled me to catch the second plane slamming into the WTC. Let's just say fate had me in front view of what terror really meant.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 12, 2011)

I have some memories of that as well, Bert. My father worked for one of the companies that used to transport the steel. I used to take a day off from school now and then to ride down into the hole with him. 

I was on an inbound 'R' train under the East River at 8:45 that morning. Seems like an eternity ago. Not that I particularly want to remember the details.

That's a nice thing to do Scott. Good and true work. Thanks.


----------

